# Why You Won't Buy a 1911 Pistol From the CMP Any Time Soon



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Come on now did you really think Obama would let guns get into the hands of law 
biding citizens that might want to protect themselves? From guess who ,, Get real

Smoke and mirrors

Why You Won't Buy a 1911 Pistol From the CMP Any Time Soon - AllOutdoor.com

If you don't stand against Hillary your going to fall


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Old article this is the current status of the law
BREAKING: Obama Signs Law Allowing Public Sale of Surplus U.S. Army 1911s - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

That sux. Why would the CMP have been limited to specific calibers?

But let's see how this shakes out. The Koch brothers are using the Tea Party to bully the Republicans into doing their bidding, they're running the show in congress [allegedly] so they should be able to get this simple provision thru. After all, these are not high cap weapons.

Either that or they'll trade them for supplies 'n such like police departments do. Who knows. I already got 2 1911s (but there is room in my heart for another...)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gee, who would have thought that any government program would take years to implement?


----------

